# First Legal Forum Post



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

this is appropriate........

Marijuana Law Reform - NORML

ASA*:*Advancing Legal Medical Marijuana Therapeutics and Research

"Medical Use of Marihuana"

Canada Medical Marihuana

Health Canada - Main Page

WeBeHigh.com - Worldwide Marijuana Travel Guide With Marijuana Prices, Spots & Legalization Status


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

if anyone has links i can add them to the first post and maybe we can sticky this. i need links for laws outside the US. i think Canada has some type of MMJ foundation. not sure of the Brits or Aussies.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

"Medical Use of Marihuana" Canadian government site


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> "Medical Use of Marihuana" Canadian government site



thank you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

ur most welcome.....a couple of others...

1. Treating Yourself....a compassionate club Treating Yourself

2. a medicinal grower site Canada Medical Marihuana

3. how to grow and sell marijuana legally. Sell Marijuana Legally Book


----------



## dankforall (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a great list of laws. I have already used several of the links. Thanks alot!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great thread and links, lots of reading to do. Great stuff to know.


----------



## dakevs (Jan 5, 2008)

ahh.. this was my idea! i'm so proud of myself! but not as proud as i WILL be when i make my first harvest of some dankies thanks to ROLLITUP.ORG! you are the bomb!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 5, 2008)

WeBeHigh.com - Worldwide Marijuana Travel Guide With Marijuana Prices, Spots & Legalization Status


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 5, 2008)

cool post bro, pretty accurate too. late


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> WeBeHigh.com - Worldwide Marijuana Travel Guide With Marijuana Prices, Spots & Legalization Status



i love this one.


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

here is one.Erowid Cannabis Vault : Legal Status


----------



## dsasser (Oct 13, 2008)

great work jesus3. thanks for sharing the link with us. It was pretty nice! Hats off to your guys here!


----------



## tuna (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can get a med card in colorado if you have an out of state warrent.


----------



## figtree (Oct 20, 2009)

very nice work! thank you... the links will be used i'm sure.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 23, 2010)

hey has anyone heard anything about california not limiting patients anymore??? https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/42053-first-legal-forum-post-2.html

Under state law that was struck down yesterday, each patient could have up to eight ounces of dried pot.
The California Supreme Court also decided that the *medical marijuana card *program for patients could retain its own limits because it was voluntary. Those who use the ID card to shield themselves from arrest or prosecution still need to comply within those limits. However, possession of more than eight ounces of pot is not in itself is not a state crime.


----------



## ZuKing (Mar 7, 2010)

I live in Cali. I was wondering what the law states for seeds? Can i order seeds? I have been told its not illegal to order them only to plant or germinate them. Is this true? Any info would be AWESOME!


----------



## super2200 (Mar 7, 2010)

your in Cali dude you have places you can walk into and get weed and clones if you have a card but yes its legal to buy. Attitude seed company is one of the big boys and they offer single seed sales which is nice if you want to just get a few fem seeds and clone from there. Kind of don't ask don't tell and its a thin line of being legal as its supposedly a souvenir lol but a seed looks like a seed if its really a souvenir why would you pay so much for one over the other. Anyway its safe if that's what your asking


----------



## super2200 (Mar 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i love this one.


lol I looked up my area and they offer suggestions and where to cop weed haha, the fucking mall hahaha and look for stoner dudes nice. I love this site, here is a quote

*More information:* most people who look like they smoke can hook you up with a dealer 


amazing I am going to go hash out now thanks FDD for the link


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 6, 2010)

us ozzies dont have too much in the sense of groups trying to reform cannabis law .

we have the nimbin hemp embassy and they're trying but to many people deny being members and what not. as for our law you can believe me its a very tricky thing.... its what they call police descretion AKA BULLSHIT. its not a very serious offense over here unless your growing shitloads though and if you have only a couple plants you may be let off, cautioned, sent to drug education seminar or fine or worse  and i think theyre trying to review the laws again. 

anyhoo i think the nimbin hemp embassy would be a great site to add for pople to look at fdd.

peace out
j88


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.cannabisnews.org/

*This is a pdf.* *we should all have in the U.S*. here.


----------



## snape (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah thanks for the thread bro. help out alot.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Nov 8, 2011)

https://flexyourrights.org/ (Flex Your Rights)
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/watch-it-here-10-rules-for-dealing-with-police/ (10 Rules for Dealing with Police with discussion and interview with Billy Murphy)
*(10 Rules for Dealing with Police*
[video=youtube;gmrbNLt7Om8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmrbNLt7Om8[/video] 
*BUSTED: The Citizen's Guide to Surviving Police Encounters*
[video=youtube;yqMjMPlXzdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqMjMPlXzdA[/video]


----------



## mtgeezer (May 19, 2013)

Do we have any active lawyers here? I have a real question about the federal laws and our wonderful government. 

I got curious and decided to look this up: 
*Depraved Indifference Law & Legal Definition*

​ 

To constitute depraved indifference, the defendant's conduct must be 'so wanton, so deficient in a moral sense of concern, so lacking in regard for the life or lives of others, and so blameworthy as to warrant the same criminal liability as that which the law imposes upon a person who intentionally causes a crime. Depraved indifference focuses on the risk created by the defendant&#8217;s conduct, not the injuries actually resulting. 

Now isn't this the pattern of our government's actions when the matter of the denial of medical marijuana for terminal patients? Murder is murder. regardless who is at fault. Withholding an efficacious medication thereby causing a patients' death which could have been postponed or left to "natural causes" doesn't constitute murder? Haven't our congress and presidents conducted themselves in this manner since 1935, but more importantly since 1970?

Just an idea but isn't it worth consideration?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2017)

something that might help, from the U.S patent office its actually #6630507

here is the patent filed by the Human and Health services in the US

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=6630507.PN.&OS=PN/6630507&RS=PN/6630507

hope this help, its helped alot of friends of mine in there fight....


----------



## rollersmokergirl (Sep 7, 2017)

For those who are going to Barcelona Spain, you must know that weed is illegal yet cannabis clubs aren't. I know it is crazy.
I found this info on a website. I think it is a must-read.
http://soloweed.com/tourists-guide-cannabis-clubs-barcelona/-read


----------

